# Bottle Cage Issue



## glaucman (Feb 8, 2004)

My son's new 54cm S-Works E-5 (2003 model) requires that the front der. clamp be mounted between the water bottle cage bolts on the seat tube. This prevents conventional bolting on of the cage. What is the solution for this?

Thanks.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

*Try ...*

You could try some small washers to lift the water bottle cage away from the seat tube or try an unconventional water bottle cage.


----------



## DuffMeister (May 17, 2003)

*cage suggestion*

I've got an '02 52cm E5 and the Tacx cage works well (see photo). It may work for you if your son's front D. clamp isn't too close to either bottle cage mounts.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*You could try this*

Use the knurled juts off of some Presta valves to raise the bottle cage up off of the clamp. This works perfectly, and costs you nothig as you probably have some lying about the place anyway.

I know that I will get flamed for this!

Another option is to use a hydropack of some sort. Then you don't have to worry with the second bottle cage.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, I found this out too when trying to add a second water bottle cage to my roubaix comp. LBS told me to use presta valve nuts - tacky but it seems to work.


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I also used Presta nuts.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Try using Nylon washers. You can get them at a HomeDepot or similar and the weigh next to nothing.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I mounted my Barbieri pump between the cage....*

and the frame and it works beautifully - this is how this pump is intended to be mounted, no genius on my part. The mounting bracket is just the right thickness for spacing, and the black and grey carbon pump matches my Roubiax Comp and Tacx cage perfectly. It's a good little pump too, but I can't imagine getting 100 lbs out of it.

However, for this to work - very important - I had to get longer mounting bolts from my lbs... standard size wouldn't reach.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

bc165 said:


> and the frame and it works beautifully - this is how this pump is intended to be mounted, no genius on my part. The mounting bracket is just the right thickness for spacing, and the black and grey carbon pump matches my Roubiax Comp and Tacx cage perfectly. It's a good little pump too, but I can't imagine getting 100 lbs out of it.
> 
> However, for this to work - very important - I had to get longer mounting bolts from my lbs... standard size wouldn't reach.


Great idea! Got the pump, and it fits exactly like you said it would! Thanks!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

bc165 said:


> and the frame and it works beautifully - this is how this pump is intended to be mounted, no genius on my part. The mounting bracket is just the right thickness for spacing, and the black and grey carbon pump matches my Roubiax Comp and Tacx cage perfectly. It's a good little pump too, but I can't imagine getting 100 lbs out of it.
> 
> However, for this to work - very important - I had to get longer mounting bolts from my lbs... standard size wouldn't reach.


I plan on adding a 2nd water cage and this seems like a great way to kill 2 birds (cage and pump) with 1 stone. 
Does everyone like this pump?

Lou.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I plan on adding a 2nd water cage and this seems like a great way to kill 2 birds (cage and pump) with 1 stone.
> Does everyone like this pump?
> 
> Lou.


I used it once, it worked but I had to pump for a long time to get it up to about 120lbs. It's better than the other small handpumps I've used, plus it looks great!


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

I tried it also...found it to take way, way too long to get up to even 90psi. I swapped it out for a blackburn arsick carbon, a little heavier but much, much better in terms of performance. Easier to use and more powerful. My new S Works E5 is a perfect fit for the Blackburn carbon frame pump, even better still.


----------

